# The War of the Magic Users



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Warlocks, Wizards, Witches, Spellcasters - these are 20 top magic users mentioned in the Warlock thread up in The Book Corner. Here's the game, There are 100 points. Each person will add a point to one and subtract from another then re-post the list with the new points. Once a mage gets down to 0 points, he/she will be removed from the list. The last one standing will be the winning magic person.

Oh, and once you play a turn, at least 3 other people have to play before you can go again.... (Why, because I said so)

Ready?

*Points Name*
5 1. Ged (from _Wizards First Rule_)
5 2. Fizban (from _The Dragonlance Chronicles_)
5 3. Harry Potter (from the _Harry Potter_) 
5 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the _Discworld_) 
5 5. Gandalf (from _The Lord of the Rings_)
5 6. Det Morson (from _Changeling_)
5 7. Dallben (from _The Chronicles of Prydain_)
5 8. The Wizard (from _The Wizard of Oz_)
5 9. Dworkin Barimen (from _The Chronicles of Amber_)
5 10. Schmendrick (from _The Last Unicorn_)
5 11. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
5 12. Pug (from the _Riftwar Saga_)
5 13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the _Earthsea novels_)
5 14. Tim the Enchanter (from _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_)
5 15. Belgarath (from _The Belgariad_)
5 16. Allanon (from _The Shannara Trilogy_)
5 17. Sethra Lavode (from _The Viscount of Adrilankha_)
5 18. Thomas Covenant (from _The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever_)
5 19. Sauromon (from _The Lord of the Rings_)
5 20. Maleficent (from _Sleeping Beauty_)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 for Granny Weatherwax
-1 for Tim the Enchanter

*Points Name*
5 1. Ged (from _Wizards First Rule_)
5 2. Fizban (from _The Dragonlance Chronicles_)
5 3. Harry Potter (from the _Harry Potter_) 
*6* 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the _Discworld_) 
5 5. Gandalf (from _The Lord of the Rings_)
5 6. Det Morson (from _Changeling_)
5 7. Dallben (from _The Chronicles of Prydain_)
5 8. The Wizard (from _The Wizard of Oz_)
5 9. Dworkin Barimen (from _The Chronicles of Amber_)
5 10. Schmendrick (from _The Last Unicorn_)
5 11. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
5 12. Pug (from the _Riftwar Saga_)
5 13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the _Earthsea novels_)
*4* 14. Tim the Enchanter (from _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_)
5 15. Belgarath (from _The Belgariad_)
5 16. Allanon (from _The Shannara Trilogy_)
5 17. Sethra Lavode (from _The Viscount of Adrilankha_)
5 18. Thomas Covenant (from _The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever_)
5 19. Sauromon (from _The Lord of the Rings_)
5 20. Maleficent (from _Sleeping Beauty_)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Merlin
-1 Harry Potter

Points  Name
5        1.  Ged (from Wizards First Rule)
5        2.  Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4        3.  Harry Potter (from the Harry Potter) 
6        4.  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
5        5.  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        6.  Det Morson (from  Changeling)
5        7.  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
5        8.  The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
5        9.  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        10.  Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        11.  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
5        12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
5        13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4        14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5        15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5        16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5        17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Harry Potter
-1 Ged

Points Name
*4* 1. Ged (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*5* 3. Harry Potter (from the Harry Potter) 
6 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
5 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
5 8. The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
5 9. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5 10. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 11. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
5 12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
5 13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4 14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5 16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5 17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

+1 Pug
-1 Tim the Enchanter

Points  Name
4        1.  Ged (from Wizards First Rule)
5        2.  Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
5        3.  Harry Potter (from the Harry Potter) 
6        4.  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
5        5.  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        6.  Det Morson (from  Changeling)
5        7.  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
5        8.  The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
5        9.  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        10.  Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        11.  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
5        13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5        15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5        16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5        17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Sparrowhawk, -1 Harry Potter

4 1. Ged (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*4* 3. Harry Potter (from the Harry Potter)
6 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
5 8. The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
5 9. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5 10. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 11. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
*6* 13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3 14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5 16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5 17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

+ 1 Granny Weatherwax, -1 Wizard of Oz

4 1. Ged (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4 3. Harry Potter (from the Harry Potter)
*7* 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
*4* 8. The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
5 9. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5 10. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 11. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3 14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5 16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5 17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Maleficent
-1 Tim the Enchanter

4 1. Ged (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4 3. Harry Potter (from the Harry Potter)
7 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
4 8. The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
5 9. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5 10. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 11. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*2* 14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5 16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5 17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
*6* 20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Tim the Enchanter (I love Tim!)
-1 Ged from Wizard's First Rule (BTW, isn't his name Zed?)

*3* 1. Ged (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4 3. Harry Potter (from the Harry Potter)
7 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
4 8. The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
5 9. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5 10. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 11. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*3* 14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5 16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5 17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Belgarath
-1 The Wizard of Oz

3        1.  Ged (from Wizards First Rule)
5        2.  Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4        3.  Harry Potter (from the Harry Potter)
7        4.  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5        5.  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        6.  Det Morson (from  Changeling)
5        7.  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
3        8.  The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
5        9.  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        10.  Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        11.  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6        13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6        15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5        16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5        17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Daniel's Right - #1 is Zedd not Ged.  I haven't read it in forever and I plead senility ....


3         1.  Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
5         2.  Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4         3.  Harry Potter (from Harry Potter)
7         4.  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5         5.  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5         6.  Det Morson (from  Changeling)
5         7.  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
3         8.  The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
5         9.  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        10.  Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        11.  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6        13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6        15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5        16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5        17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 Schmendrick (He found his magic!)
-1 Wizard of Oz (Never had any magic, the humbug.)

3         1.  Ged (from Wizards First Rule)
5         2.  Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4         3.  Harry Potter (from the Harry Potter)
7         4.  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5         5.  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5         6.  Det Morson (from  Changeling)
5         7.  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
2         8.  The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
5         9.  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        10.  Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        11.  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6        13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6        15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5        16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5        17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Dworkin (awesome wizard, if a bit insane these days)
-1 Zedd (sorry, Z... I keep picking on you)

*2* 1. Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4 3. Harry Potter (from the Harry Potter)
7 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
2 8. The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
*6* 9. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 10. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 11. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3 14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6 15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5 16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5 17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax (Headology Rules!)
-1 The Wizard of Oz (even the book wizard is lame)

2 1. Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4 3. Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
*8* 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
*1* 8. The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
6 9. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 10. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 11. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3 14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6 15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5 16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5 17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Where's Raistlin?  You have Tim the Enchanter and no Raistlin Majere?

+1 Dworkin
-1 The Wizard of Oz (spoiler: he's a fake!)

2        1.  Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
5        2.  Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4        3.  Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
8        4.  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5        5.  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        6.  Det Morson (from  Changeling)
5        7.  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
0        8.  The Wizard (from The Wizard of Oz)
7        9.  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        10.  Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        11.  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        12. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6        13. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        14. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6        15. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
5        16. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5        17. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        18. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        19. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        20. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. since the Wiz is gone..
+1 Allanon
-1 Harry Potter

2        1.  Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
5        2.  Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
3        3.  Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
8        4.  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5        5.  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        6.  Det Morson (from  Changeling)
5        7.  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
7        8.  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        9.  Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        10.  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        11. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6        12. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        13. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6        14. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
6        15. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5        16. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        17. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        18. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        19. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, where's Raistlin?

-1 Zedd
+1 Harry Potter

*1* 1. Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*4* 3. Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
8 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
7 8. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 9. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 10. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 11. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 12. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3 13. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6 14. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
6 15. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
5 16. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 17. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 18. Sauromon (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 19. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

(This post doesn't count.. but Daniel seems to like Harry...)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> (This post doesn't count.. but Daniel seems to like Harry...)


I feel bad for the lil guy... keeps getting his -1s... somebody needs to stand up for him!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, the list was 29 long so I thought no one would notice Raistlin if Fizban was here .... besides, I thought it was funny to leave in a couple foolish names ....

+1 Pug (I debated leaving Nakor instead .... )
-1 Sethra Lavode (just because I haven't read that)

1 1. Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4 3. Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
8 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
7 8. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 9. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 10. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*7* 11. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 12. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3 13. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6 14. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
6 15. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
*4* 16. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 17. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 18. Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 19. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

1 1. Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4 3. Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
8 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*6* 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
7 8. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 9. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 10. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*6 * 11. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 12. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3 13. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6 14. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
6 15. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 16. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 17. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 18. Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 19. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Harry Potter

1 1. Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
5 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*3* *3*. Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
8 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*7* *5*. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
7 8. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 9. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 10. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 11. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 12. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3 13. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6 14. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
6 15. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 16. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 17. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 18. Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 19. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

-1 for Zedd
+1 for Fizban

0        1.  Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
6        2.  Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
4        3.  Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
8        4.  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
6        5.  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        6.  Det Morson (from  Changeling)
5        7.  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
7        8.  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        9.  Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        10.  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        11. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6        12. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        13. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6        14. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
6        15. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4        16. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        17. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        18. Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        19. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I think Valmore Daniels missed my post.  So Gandalf may demand a recount!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

reposting to correct the missing point:

0        1.  Zedd (from Wizards First Rule)
6         2.  Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
3         3.  Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
8         4.  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7         5.  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5         6.  Det Morson (from  Changeling)
5         7.  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
7         8.  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6         9.  Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        10.  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        11. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6        12. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        13. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
6        14. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
6        15. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4        16. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        17. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        18. Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        19. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Since Zedd is gone, I'll remove him.
+1 Dworkin
-1 Belgarath

6 2. Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
3 3. Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
8 4. Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7 5. Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 6. Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 7. Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
*8* 8. Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 9. Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 10. Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 11. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 12. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3 13. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
*5* 14. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
6 15. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 16. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 17. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 18. Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 19. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

+1 Allanon
-1 Granny Weatherwax 

6        2.  Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
3        3.  Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
7        4.  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        5.  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        6.  Det Morson (from  Changeling)
5        7.  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8        8.  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        9.  Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        10.  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        11. Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6        12. Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        13. Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5        14. Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        15. Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4        16. Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        17. Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        18. Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        19. Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Harry Potter

6 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*2* Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
*8* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 Det Morson (from Changeling)
5 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3 Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Dallben
-1 Gandalf 

6        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
2        Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
8        Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
6        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
6        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Sauron

6         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
2         Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
9         Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
6         Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5         Det Morson (from  Changeling)
6         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8         Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6         Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3         Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4         Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5         Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
4         Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6         Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 Tim the Enchanter (He has cool horns.)
-1 Harry Potter (He eats earwax and snot flavored jelly beans.)

6         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
1        Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
9         Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
6         Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5         Det Morson (from  Changeling)
6         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8         Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6         Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4         Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4         Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5         Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
4         Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6         Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Sauron 

6         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
1         Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
10       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
6         Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5         Det Morson (from  Changeling)
6         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8         Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
6         Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4         Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4         Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5         Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
3         Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6         Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

+1 Merlin
-1 Gandalf

6 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
1 Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*5* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 Det Morson (from Changeling)
6 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
*7* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
6 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4 Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
3 Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

-1 Harry Potter (is he outta here?), +1 Ged/Sparrowhawk

6 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*0* Harry Potter (from Harry Potter books)
10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
5 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 Det Morson (from Changeling)
6 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
7 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
*7* Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4 Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
3 Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Thomas Covenant

I'm removing Harry, both because I want to (hee hee) and because it is what I think is supposed to happen.

6 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*6* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 Det Morson (from Changeling)
6 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
7 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4 Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
*4* Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
3 Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> +1 Gandalf
> -1 Thomas Covenant
> ...


[non voting comment]
I would vote for Gandalf simply based on how much I love LotR and the impact he's had, but part of me never quite bought into him for some reason. Covenant, on the other had, I would vote for because I loved the books (at least the earlier ones) and he was such a compelling character, yet he was also such a jerk at times. So for now I'll abstain (courteously) on both. 
[/not voting comment]


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

(Yay! Harry is GONE. )


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> [non voting comment]
> I would vote for Gandalf simply based on how much I love LotR and the impact he's had, but part of me never quite bought into him for some reason. Covenant, on the other had, I would vote for because I loved the books (at least the earlier ones) and he was such a compelling character, yet he was also such a jerk at times. So for now I'll abstain (courteously) on both.
> [/not voting comment]


Off-topic comment--I spent far too much time in my late teens and early twenties playing Dungeons and Dragons, and a great deal of that time I spent playing magic users. When I got into this, I didn't read any fantasy to speak of, and the same friends who got me into D&D got me to read LotR. So Gandalf was the role-model for a lot of my early roleplaying till I developed my own style for magic users.

Some of the same friends tried to get me into Thomas Covenant, and the jerkish behavior you mention turned me off about 1/4 of the way into the first book, and I never touched 'em again! So I'm not a covenant fan, though I don't find him irritating in the same way I do Harry P.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Schmendrick
+1 Merlin

6        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
10      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
6        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
6        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
8        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4        Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
4        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
3        Sauron (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Somehow Saruman seems to have turned into Sauron. I'm fixing it... and taking a turn.

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny (haven't read the books yet)

6 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*9* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*7* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 Det Morson (from Changeling)
6 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
8 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4 Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
4 Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
3 Saruman (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm making my choice of evil. It's such a pity Zelazny couldn't have written as many of these novels as he did installments of The Chronicles of Amber. Although that's a great series too, I read "Changeling" and "Madwand" first and "Changeling" is in my top ten fantasy novels ALWAYS.

+1 Det Morson
-1 Saruman 

6        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
9      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
6        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
8        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
8        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4        Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
4        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
2        Saruman (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Tim

6 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
9 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Det Morson (from Changeling)
6 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
*9* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
8 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*3* Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
4 Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
2 Saruman (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 Dallben 
-1 Tim (I love the movie, though)
6 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
9 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
*9* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
8 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*2* Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
4 Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
2 Saruman (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Maleficent (That's how one should wear horns)
-1 Tim (his just doesn't go far enough)


6         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
9        Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6         Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9         Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
8         Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
1         Tim the Enchanter (from Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
5         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4         Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
4        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
2         Saruman (from The Lord of the Rings)
7         Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Tim
+1 Merlin


6        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
9        Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
9        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
4        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
2        Saruman (from The Lord of the Rings)
7        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Fizban
-1 Thomas Covenant

7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
9        Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
9        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
3        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
2        Saruman (from The Lord of the Rings)
7        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax who knows when not to use magic
-1 Saruman / Sauron / Sauromon (two different magic users [one with two spellings] who have been in the same spot on this list) neither one knew when to stop using magic

7 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
9 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
3  Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
1 Saruman (from The Lord of the Rings)
7 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 Schmendrick
-1 Saruman 

7         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
10       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7         Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6         Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9         Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
9         Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4         Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
3        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
7         Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Sethra Lavode


7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
11      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
9        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
3        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
7        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

good thing winter is here my tbr list is getting longer....


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

+1 Merlin
-1 Granny Weatherwax

7 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*10* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
*10* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
3 Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
7 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Det Morson


7         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
11       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7         Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5         Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9         Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
6         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3         Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
3         Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
7         Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Pug
-1 Maleficent

7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
11      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
3        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
6        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Thomas Covenant

7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
2        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
6        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Belgarath
-1 Det Morson


7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
6        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
2        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
6        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Schmendrick
+1 Maleficent

7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
6        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
2        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
7        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny Weatherwax
+1 Allanon

7         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
11       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7         Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4         Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9         Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
6         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3         Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
2         Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
7         Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

>>psst Geoff<< ya forgot to take one away from Granny.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

That's Granny's headology at work ....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I apologize.
I edited the posting and fixed it.
Good fun this, Geoffrey.
But then with such a great name, you are bound to have lots  of great ideas.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

+1  to Schmendrick
-1 to Maleficent

7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
11      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
7        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
6        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
2        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
6        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1  to Gandalf
-1 to Thomas Covenant

7         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
11       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
8         Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4         Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9         Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
6         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3         Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
1         Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
6         Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Belgarath

7 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
11 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*9* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4 Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*5* Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
1 Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
6 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Allanon
-1 Maleficent

7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
11      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
9        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
1        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Allanon

7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
9        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
1        Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

-1 Thomas
+1 Fizban

8 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
9 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4 Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
0 Thomas Covenant (from The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever)
5 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

-1  Sethra Lavode
+1 Schmendrick

8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
9        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
9        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
2        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Allanon

8 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
9 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4 Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
*10* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
*7* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
2 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandolf
-1 Sethra Lavode

8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
10        Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10        Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10        Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
1        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Allanon
-1 Granny Weatherwax

8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
11      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
10      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
1        Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Sethra Lavode

8 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
10 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4 Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
0 Sethra Lavode (from The Viscount of Adrilankha)
5 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Ged/Sparrowhawk
-1 Maleficent

8 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
10 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4 Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
*8* Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
*4* Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny weatherwax
-1 Ged/ Sparrowhawk (because someone voted off Harry before I even saw the thread)

8         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
13       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
10       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4         Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10       Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
7         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4         Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Allanon
-1 Maleficent

8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
10      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Schmendrick
+1 Maleficent (because she would TOTALLY melt his bum)


8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
10      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Ged/Sparrowhawk
-1 Det Morson

8 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
10 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*3* Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
*9* Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Allanon

8 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*11* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
3 Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
10 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
*8* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Merlin
-1 Det Morson

8 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
11 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*2 * Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
*11* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Det Morson

8         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
13       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
11       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
1         Det Morson (from  Changeling)
7         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10       Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
7         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4         Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Pug
-1 Det Morson

8 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
13 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
11 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
0 Det Morson (from Changeling)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Ged/Sparrowhawk

8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
14      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
11      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
4        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Fizban
-1 Maleficent

9        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
14      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
11      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
3        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Maleficent

9        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
14      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
12      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
2        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

+1 Merlin
-1 Granny Weatherwax

9 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*13* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
12 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
*12* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
2 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Merlin
+1 Granny Weatherwax

9        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
14      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
12      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
2        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Maleficent
+1 Allanon

9        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
14      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
12      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
1        Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

-1 Maleficent
+1 Granny Weatherwax

9 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*15 * Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
12 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
0 Maleficent (from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Sparrowhawk
-1 Belgarath

9 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
15 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
12 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
*9* Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*4* Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Fizban
-1 Schmendrick

*10* Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
15 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
12 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
*5* Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Schmendrick (How the heck is this inept guy still around and Maleficent is gone? she was awesome.)

10        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
15      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
13      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
4        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Allanon

10 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
15 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*14* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
4 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
8 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
*8* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Pug
-1 Schmendrick (yeah, Malificent did get voted off the island pretty fast ...)

10 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
15 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
14 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
*3* Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*9* Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
9 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Ged/Sparrowhawk (For knocking off Harry Potter)

10 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*16 * Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
14 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3 Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
*8* Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

-1    Schmendrick 
+1    Gandalf

10        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
16       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
15       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10       Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
2         Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
8         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
9         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1    Schmendrick
+1    Allanon

10        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
16      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
15      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
1        Schmendrick (from The Last Unicorn)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
10        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yippe I can kill off Schmendrick!!
-1 Schmendrick
+1 Gandalf

10        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
16       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
16       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
11       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
10        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kadac00 said:


> +1 Granny Weatherwax
> -1 Ged/Sparrowhawk (For knocking off Harry Potter)


Out of curiosity, have you ever actually read the "Earthsea" books, or is this just something personal against me.  (Ged did not knock out Harry, _I_ did, along with the several others who had already voted him down to 1 before I ever cast a single vote against him.)

+1 Sparrowhawk (for being a great character and example for YA readers)
-1 Belgaroth (just to move someone else toward the 0 point)

10 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
16 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
16 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
*9* Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*3* Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
10 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Dallben


10       Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
17       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
16       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
11       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
10       Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Fizban 
-1 Belgarath

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
17      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
16      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
2        Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
10        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it just me, or did we lose 9 points somewhere?  add up the number I get 91 ...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Is it just me, or did we lose 9 points somewhere? add up the number I get 91 ...


Yeah, a certain person 2 hours from Dallas deleted Dworkin a few plays back. It should be:

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
17 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
16 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
2 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
10 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)

And we picked up one point somewhere ....


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

+1 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)

-1 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
16 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
16 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
2 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
10 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)

Still, with one flippant wave of his hand, the wizard _Pael_ could crumble tham all!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

If this gets down to my four favourites from this list I'm going to have a lot of trouble deciding. So I'd better get a vote in now. 

+1 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
-1 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
16 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*17* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
2 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
*9* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Can I cast a write-in vote for Elric (with Stormbringer)?


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Out of curiosity, have you ever actually read the "Earthsea" books, or is this just something personal against me.  (Ged did not knock out Harry, _I_ did, along with the several others who had already voted him down to 1 before I ever cast a single vote against him.)


NogDog its just against you, you were the last one to vote and you voted for Ged, so in my head Ged killed Harry. Plus I don't really have anything against any of them so Ged it is!

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Ged/Sparrowhawk

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
17 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
17 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
2 Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

caracara said:


> NogDog its just against you, you were the last one to vote and you voted for Ged, so in my head Ged killed Harry. Plus I don't really have anything against any of them so Ged it is!


Since I just voted the exact opposite as you two posts ago I suppose I could revote the same and cancel out your vote too, BUT, since I have never heard of Granny I will let her get her props here. Everybody allready knows who Ged is.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Belgarath

11       Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
18       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
17       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10       Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
1         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Belgarath

11       Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
18       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
18       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6         Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10       Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
0         Belgarath (from The Belgariad)
9         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Sparrowhawk
-1 Dalben

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
18 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
18 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*5*  Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
*10* Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
9 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> +1 Sparrowhawk
> -1 Dalben
> 
> 11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
> ...


PS: I actually like Granny better than Ged (and Dworkin about the same), I just want to keep my favorites on the list until I have to start choosing among them.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings
-1 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
18 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*19* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*8* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I was so excited to get rid of Schmendrick.. I think he got mad and took Dworkin with him.. I sent Dworkin a PM , and added him back into my list from earlier. Sorry all


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh no, my Dworkin is falling behind! I love Dworkin. Better start voting for the poor guy.

+1 Dworkin
-1 Allanon

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
18 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
19 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*11* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*7* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Allanon
-1 Granny Weatherwax

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
17      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
19      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Dworkin Baimen (I'll be nice to Ged...)

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
17      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
19      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Allanon

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
18 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*20* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*7* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)

(Edited because I don't think caracara altered the numbers for her vote.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Fizban
+1 Allannon

10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
18      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
20      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
11      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Merlin
-1 Dallben

10 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
18 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
20 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*4* Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
*12* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

+1 Rincewind
-1 Allanon

10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
18      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
20      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
12      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
1        Rincewind (discworld)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> 1 Rincewind (discworld)


I saw that!
+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Dallben

10 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*19* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
20 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*3* Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
12 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
1 Rincewind (discworld)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Rincewind (you gotta love him)
-1 Gandalf (I PO'd the HP fans, I might as well PO the LotR fans, too)

10 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
19 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*19* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
3 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
12 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
7 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
*2* Rincewind (discworld)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Fizban
-1 Dallben

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
19      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
19      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
2        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
12      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
2        Rincewind (discworld)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Allanon
-1 Dallben

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
19      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
19      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
1        Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
12      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
2        Rincewind (discworld)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Rincewind

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
19 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*20* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
1 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
12 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
*1 * Rincewind (discworld)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

oopsies

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Rincewind

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*20* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
20 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
1 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
12 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)
*0* Rincewind (discworld)


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

+1 Merlin
-1 Granny Weatherwax

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*19* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
20 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
1 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
*13* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Allanon

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
19 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
20 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
1 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
13 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*11* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*7* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Allanon
-1 Dallben

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
19 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
20  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
0 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
13 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Pug

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
19 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*21 * Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
0 Dallben (from The Chronicles of Prydain)
13 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
*8 * Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Fizban

*10* Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*20* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
8 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8 Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Allanon

10 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*21* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
8 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*7* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny Weatherwax
+1 Allanon

10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
20      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
8        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

-1 Granny Weatherwax
+1 Dworkin

10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
19      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
12      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
8        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
8        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Allanon


10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
20      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
12      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
8        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Fizban
-1 Pug

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
20      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
12      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Granny Weatherwax 
+1 Merlin

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
19      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
12      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
7        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Allanon

11 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*20* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
12 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*6* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Allanon

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
20      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Allanon

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
20      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
22      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
4        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1  Gandalf
+1  Allanon

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
20      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1  Fizban
+1  Granny Weatherwax

10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
21      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
5        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Allanon

10 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
*22* Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*4* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1  Dworkin
-1  Allanon

10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
22      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
14      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
3        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1   Granny Weatherwax
-1   Allanon

10       Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
23       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
21       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
14      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10       Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
2         Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Allanon

10 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
23 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
*22* Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
14 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7 Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
*1* Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Allanon


10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
23      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
23      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
14      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)
0        Allanon (from The Shannara Trilogy)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Pug
-1  Dworkin Barimen


10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
23      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
23      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
14      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Ged

10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
24      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
23      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
14      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

-1 pug
+1 Fizban

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
24      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
23      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
14      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

-1 Pug 
+1 Dworkin

11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
24      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
23      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Pug


11       Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
25       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
23       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
4         Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
9        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Ged


11      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
26      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
23      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
4        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Pug
-1 Fizban

10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
26      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
23      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Pug
-1 Fizban

9      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
26      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
23      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Gandalf 
-1 Pug 

9      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
26      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
24      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Pug

9      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
26      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
25      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
4        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1  Fizban
-1  Pug

10      Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
26      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
25      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1  Granny Weatherwax
-1  Fizban

9        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
27      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
25      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1  Pug
-1  Fizban

8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
27      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
25      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
4        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1  Dworkin
-1  Merlin

8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
27      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
25      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
16      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
4        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1  Merlin
-1  Pug

8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
27      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
25      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
16      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1  Merlin
-1  Pug

8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
27      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
25      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
16      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
2        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Pug

8        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
27      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
26      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
16      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
1        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1  Pug
-1  Fizban

7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
27      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
26      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
16      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
2        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Pug

7        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
27      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
27      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
16      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
1        Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 Ged/Sparrowhawk
-1 Pug

7 Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
27 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
27 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
16 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
*0* Pug (from the Riftwar Saga)
*9* Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Sparrowhawk
-1 Fizban

*6* Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
27 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
27 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
16 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
*10* Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

+1      Granny Weatherwax
-1      Fizban

5        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
28      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
27      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
16      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
10        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1      Merlin
-1      Dworkin

5        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
28      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
27      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Fizban

4        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
28      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
28      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
10      Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1  Granny Weatherwax
-1  Ged

4        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
29      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
28      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Fizban

3        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
29      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
29      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
9        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Ged


3         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
29       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
30       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15       Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1  Granny Weatherwax
-1   Fizban


2         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
30       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
30       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15       Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Ged

2        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
31      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
30      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Fizban

1        Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
31      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
31      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf (I'm not going down in flames with Fizban!)
-1 Ged

1         Fizban (from The Dragonlance Chronicles)
31       Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
32       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15       Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

+1      Granny Weatherwax
-1      Fizban

32      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
32      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Sparrowhawk
-1 Gandalf



32      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
31      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
15      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 Sparrowhawk
-1 Dworkin

32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
31 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*14* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
*8* Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think it's safe to say we could get this over with by just having a straight up, either/or poll for the two G's: Granny and Gandalf.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I think it's safe to say we could get this over with by just having a straight up, either/or poll for the two G's: Granny and Gandalf.


I think you may be right


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I think Dworkin might come in a strong third, but the contest is Gandalf and Granny Weatherwax. I agree.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin


32      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
32      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
8        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Ged


33      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
32       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13       Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
7         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I think it's safe to say we could get this over with by just having a straight up, either/or poll for the two G's: Granny and Gandalf.


And I can't choose between them. Can't we call it a draw? best witch, best wizard?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It would be an epic battle .... The feisty old chick vs. the feisty old man?  Love it.

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Ged


34      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
32       Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16       Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13       Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6         Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny Weatherwax
+1 Gandalf


33      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
33      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

-1 Granny Weatherwax
+1 Gandalf


32      Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
34      Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16      Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13      Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
6        Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Gandalf 

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
33 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings) 
16 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends) 
13 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber) 
6  Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandolf
-1 Dworkin

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
34  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings) 
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends) 
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber) 
6    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Ged


33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
35  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
5    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Ged


33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
36  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
4    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I know gandalf now I have to find granny and get introduced to her. where do I start?
s


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

ak rain said:


> I know gandalf now I have to find granny and get introduced to her. where do I start?
> s


Equal Rites by Terry Pratchett is a good place to start with her.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Merlin


33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
37  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
4    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Equal Rites by Terry Pratchett is a good place to start with her.


cool did you see that there are two kindle versions 7 somthing and the other 9 somthing. different cover. is there another difference you think?
S


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

ak rain said:


> cool did you see that there are two kindle versions 7 somthing and the other 9 somthing. different cover. is there another difference you think?
> S


Based on his author page, the $7.59 one is the one to go with ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, and ...

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1  Gandalf


34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
36  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
4    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Ged


34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
37  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1  Merlin
-1  Dworkin

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
37  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Merlin

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Granny

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1  Merlin
-1  Dworkin

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1  Granny Weatherwax
-1  Gandalf

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

+1  Granny
-1    Gandalf

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
37  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Granny


34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Granny


33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
3    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Ged

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
2    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
2    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 Granny
-1 Ged

36  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
1    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
1    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

36  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
1    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

37  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
37  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
1    Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Ged

37 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
0 Ged/Sparrowhawk (from the Earthsea novels


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

36  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

37  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

-1 Merlin
+1 Dworkin

37  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Merlin
+1 Granny Weatherwax

38  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)

(It is so much easier to post here when not posting from my K2.  )


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

38  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

37  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

38  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

-1 Merlin
+1 Dworkin

38  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Dworkin Barimen

38  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1  Gandalf
+1 Granny Weatherwax 

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 Merlin
-1 Dworkin

39 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*14* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*8* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm late to this party, hope no one minds...
-1  Merlin
+1 Dworkin

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

-1  Merlin
+1 Dworkin

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome Intinst - have fun.

-1  Dworkin
+1 Gandalf

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

-1 Dworkin
+1 Merlin

39 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*13* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*8* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)Mer


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Merlin

39 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*12* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
* 9* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1  Dworkin
-1 Merlin

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1  Merlin
-1  Dworkin

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9    Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1  Granny Weatherwax
-1  Gandalf

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9    Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1  Dworkin
-1 Merlin

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

(fixing the missed math above as well)

+1  Granny Weatherwax
-1  Gandalf

41  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10   Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

(I am tired of being on the losing side - I am joining the majority - even though I have no idea who Granny is)
+1  Granny Weatherwax
-1  Gandalf

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Merlin (whether he wins this popularity contest or not I think he's the best)
-1 Granny 

41 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen 
-1 Merlin

41  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

41  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Gandalf

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
38  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin Barimen

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
9   Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Merlin

42 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*10* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*10* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Merlin

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
9  Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Merlin

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
39  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
8    Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Merlin

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7    Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Merlin

43 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*6* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*12* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Merlin

43 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*5* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*13* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 Granny 
-1 Merlin

44 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*4* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*13* Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Merlin

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
3    Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Merlin

44 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
*2* Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
*14 * Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Merlin

45  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
  1    Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

-1 merlin (sorry dude)
+1 Gandalf

45 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
42 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
 0 Merlin (from Arthurian Legends)
14 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Dworkin Barimen
+1 Gandalf

45  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
43  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Granny Weatherwax

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Dworkin Barimen
+1 Granny Weatherwax

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

-1 Dworkin
+1 Gandalf

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
47  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimenf
-1 Gandalf

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Gandalf

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Gandalf

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Gandalf

45  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
43  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Granny Weatherwax

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
43  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Dwordkin Barimen

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Dwordkin Barimen

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dwordkin Barimen

-1  Gandalf

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1  Dworkin

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Considering Dworkin had almost god-like powers, I'm glad to see he at least beat out Merlin. Although I do like Merlin. I kinda want to watch The Sword and the Stone now. 

+1 Gandalf
-1  Dworkin

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Granny Weatherwax

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
47  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1  Dworkin Barimen
-1  Gandalf

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1  Dworkin Barimen
-1  Gandalf

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

+1  Granny Weatherwax
-1  Gandalf


44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Granny Weatherwax

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> +1 Granny Weatherwax
> -1 Gandalf
> 
> 44 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
> ...





geoffthomas said:


> +1 Gandalf
> -1 Granny Weatherwax
> 
> 43 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
> ...


Which is why this could become "The Never-Ending Thread."


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1  Granny
-1  Dworkin

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1  Dworkin
-1  Gandalf

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Granny Weatherwax

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

44  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Dworkin Barimen

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I must admit that as a Roger Zelazny fan, I am satisfied to have Dworkin Barimen in this company at the end.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny Weatherwax

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

41  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Gandalf

41  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

maybe I should add this one to my TBR list too

15  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)

fun War..
sylvia


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Gandalf

41  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

ak rain said:


> maybe I should add this one to my TBR list too
> 
> 15 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
> 
> ...


This has made me want to re-read the series again.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Granny Weatherwax

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Gandalf

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Gandalf

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
43  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Annalog said:


> This has made me want to re-read the series again.


is it obvious what to start with?
Sylvia


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ak rain said:


> is it obvious what to start with?
> Sylvia


 The Chronicles
The Corwin Cycle
Nine Princes in Amber (1970)
The Guns of Avalon (1972)
Sign of the Unicorn (1975)
The Hand of Oberon (1976)
The Courts of Chaos (197
The Merlin Cycle
Trumps of Doom (1985)
Blood of Amber (1986)
Sign of Chaos (1987)
Knight of Shadows (1989)
Prince of Chaos (1991)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Or just get them all in one convenient omnibus edition:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Gandalf

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
42  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
43  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Gandalf

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
42  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Gandalf

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
20  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Dworkin

41  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber) 

I think we got off somewhere - those points add up to 101...


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow.  I go away and there are 2-pages of unread posts and we're still pretty much in the same place.    


+1 Granny
-1 Dworkin

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
40  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Granny Weatherwax 
+1 Dworkin

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
42  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny Weatherwax

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
42  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Granny Weatherwax

41  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
42  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
43  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny Weatherwax

41  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
42  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Dworkin
+1 Granny Weatherwax

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
42  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny Weatherwax

43  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
41  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

42  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
42  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

41  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
43  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

40  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
44  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Dworkin

39  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Granny

38  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
45  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

37  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

37  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
47  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Granny

36  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
47  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Gandalf

36  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny
35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
47  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Dwork
-1 Gran

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
47  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
20  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax 
-1 Gandalf 

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
20  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)

Removed my post before Daniel's and reposted after to correct timing conflict.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
47  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
48  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Dworkin

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
47  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny Weatherwax 

36  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
46  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax 

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
47  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
48  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
49  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

What's up with hatin' on old ladies?


-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny Weatherwax

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
48  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
49  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax 
-1 Gandalf

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
48  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
49  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> What's up with hatin' on old ladies?


Geoff:

Do my eyes deceive me?  Are you really suggesting that in a contest billed as a *war* preferential courtesy should be rendered to one combatant based on her age and gender?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

None of the three are youngsters.  The youngest ones fell by the wayside much earlier.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Annalog said:


> None of the three are youngsters.  The youngest ones fell by the wayside much earlier.


You're absolutely right, Annalog. In fact, I hadn't even thought about their ages or genders until Geoff put in his implied plea for us to stop "hatin' on old ladies."


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

.... it's just that I'm scared of her most ...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Each one certainly has a unique style.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
50  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

+1 Dworkin
-1 Gandalf
(Just making sure this goes on forever)

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
49  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
19  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

-1 Dworkin
+1 Gandalf

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
50  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
18  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

-1 Dworkin
+1 Gandalf

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
51  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Dworkin
+1 Gandalf

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
52  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber) 

we should remove from here due to not on kindle. still want to read, but I have not gone non kindle since i switched
sylvia


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

ak rain said:


> 17 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)
> 
> we should remove from here due to not on kindle. still want to read, but I have not gone non kindle since i switched
> sylvia


Ahem... This *IS* the "Not Quite Kindle" forum group. At this point, just removing Dworkin because the books are not (yet) on kindle would appear to me to be unnecessary and inappropriate. The character clearly meets the characteristics designated by the OP.

Just my opinion...the guy deserves a shot, he has a lot of supporters.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

And he's proved quite resilient ... I may have to change my voting strategy ... !


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

oh sorry just expresing my I want that on kindle I ment no hurt to OP
i did click that button
sylvia


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny Weatherwax

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
51  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> And he's proved quite resilient ... I may have to change my voting strategy ... !


No need to go that far, Valmore! (gulps uncomfortably) I'm just defending his right to compete, not his right to *win*.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

-1 Granny 
+1 Dworkin 

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
51  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
17  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin 

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
52  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin (tough, but no cigar)

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
53  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Granny 
+ 1 Gandalf

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
54  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

PiedTyper said:


> +1 Gandalf
> -1 Dworkin
> 
> 33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
> ...


just for that I will vote hope to do correctly

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Granny Weatherwax sorry granny

31 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
54 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
16 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
53  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
15  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to the fray, AK!

Geoff:  Gandalf was at 54 when BTackitt and AK Rain voted.  You added +1, yet reduced total to 53.  I am correcting by adding my vote to 55.  Let me know if anyone disagrees.

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
56  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Gandalf

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
55  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf


35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
54  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
14  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Ambe


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
55  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
13  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
56  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
57  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber) 

It's hard to argue with Gandalf. Especially if you're trying to accuse him of being late.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Dworkin

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
56  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny Weatherwax

36  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
55  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
56  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
57  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber) 


PT - thanks for fixing my previous mistake.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

34  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
58  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Gandalf

35  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
57  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How did you all get to 103 total points?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

crebel said:


> How did you all get to 103 total points?


You are right. On post 363 where I messed up with my count, two people had posted and I missed picking up their results. When I was corrected, only one of the "problems" was pointed out. Granny was at 31 and I showed her at 33 so I will now correct my error. Any who doubt can just go back to my #363 and look at the previous post.

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
57 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)

This should bring us back to the right place - so sorry.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Gandalf

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
56  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
57  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
58  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
12  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> +1 Gandalf
> -1 Granny
> 
> 32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
> ...


You forgot to subtract from Granny, I think.
Just sayin.......


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

31  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
59  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
11  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)

Note:  I have included the correction of the missed subtraction to Granny, so that I don't have to wait until BTackitt gets back for my vote to be cast.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Dworkin

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
59  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
10  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
60  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
9  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
59  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
9   Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)

Getting difficult to vote with the shifting numbers!


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> You are right. On post 363 where I messed up with my count, two people had posted and I missed picking up their results. When I was corrected, only one of the "problems" was pointed out. Granny was at 31 and I showed her at 33 so I will now correct my error. Any who doubt can just go back to my #363 and look at the previous post.


Would you believe that I just didn't want to be hatin' on an old lady? 

I didn't think so. Truthfully, I was focused on Gandalf and totally missed that second error. Glad it wasn't the other way around - the Granny lovers would *really* be upset if I took away her points while voting for another fellow. Best that come from someone who has supported her. 

Good catch, crebel.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
60  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
8    Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Dworkin

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
59  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
9   Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
60  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
9  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
61  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
8   Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

we're still at 101.... how weird..


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
62  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, the extra one appeared in the first couple pages but when I tried to track it back it started getting messy - so I gave up.


+1 Granny
-1 Dworkin

33  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
62  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
6  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Granny
+1 Dworkin

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
62  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

31  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
63  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
7  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

31  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
64  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
  6  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

One page 4, a post in the 90s added an extra vote for Allanon. That's why we are at 101.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Gandalf

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
63  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
  6  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Dworkin Barimen
-1 Gandalf

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
62  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
  7  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

-1 Dworkin Barimen
+1 Gandalf

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
63  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
  6  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

-1 Dworkin Barimen
+1 Gandalf

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
64  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
  5  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf 
+1 Granny Weatherwax

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
63 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings) 
5 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

32  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
64  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
 5  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
65 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Dworkin

32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
64 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
5 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
65 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax 
-1 Gandalf 

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
64 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
65 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
3  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
66 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
2  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Dworkin

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
65 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
3  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber) 

Made it last as long as I could...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Dworkin

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
64 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
4  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
65 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
3  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
66 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
2  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
67 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
1  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Dworkin

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
66 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
2  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
67 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
2  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Dworkin

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
65 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
3  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Intinst you CHEAT! You took 2 from Gandalf and gave 1 to both Granny & Dworkin!


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
67 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
2  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)

Corrected for error by Intinst.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Intinst you CHEAT! You took 2 from Gandalf and gave 1 to both Granny & Dworkin!





PiedTyper said:


> +1 Gandalf
> -1 Dworkin
> 
> 32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
> ...


Not trying to cheat, just not feeling good and didn't check as well as I should have, sorry!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax 
-1 Gandalf

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
66 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
2  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Dworkin

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
67 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
1  Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, I'll off Dworkin...
+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Dworkin

34 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
67 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
 0 Dworkin Barimen (from The Chronicles of Amber)

And a few pages ago, the numbers added up to 103!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Granny Weatherwax
+1 Gandalf

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
68 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

-1 Granny Weatherwax
+1 Gandalf

32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
69 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny Weatherwax
+1 Gandalf

31 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
70 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny Weatherwax

32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
69 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Since we are down to these two,we could start over with each having fifty points and see where it goes.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

(Intinst is a Granny lover!)  hates seeing the old girl losing.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Abra ca Pocus!

*POOOF*

69 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
32 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


.... all the Gandalfists are now Weatherwaxaterians


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

FOUL!!!   And the disappearing quote is quite a trick!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

PiedTyper said:


> FOUL!!!  And the disappearing quote is quite a trick!


*Blush* oopsies I was watching Betwitched and was briefly possessed by the Spirit of Endoras Past


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Abra ca Pocus!
> 
> 69 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
> 32 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
> ...


Removing the Poof seems to correct it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Are we trying to say that all the fun is gone?
And that we don't really want to see how long it will take to subtract back and forth until one is left standing?

If you keep the thread open, I will continue to post.
And if you declare it a "kinda draw" with more points in Gandalf's favor, I would be happy also.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, we're not done ....


+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

33 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
68 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

32 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
69 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny Weatherwax

31 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
70 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

30 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
71 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

29 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
72 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1  Granny

30 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
71 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)

(Beginning packing to visit Mickey as the Sorcerer's Apprentice so my posting will become even more sporadic.  )


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1  Granny (I Aten't Dead.)

31 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
70 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny 

30 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
71 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf 

29 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
72 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> -1 Gandalf
> +1 Granny (I Aten't Dead.)


30 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
71 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)

Geoff, you wrote +/- one way but changed the totals the other way. Which did you mean? I went with the numbers and not the +/-.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Annalog said:


> 30 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
> 71 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)
> 
> Geoff, you wrote +/- one way but changed the totals the other way. Which did you mean? I went with the numbers and not the +/-.


sorry guys. I fixed it in the original post.
please carry on.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

-1 Granny
+1  Gandalf

29 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
72 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

-1 Granny
+1  Gandalf

28 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
73 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Granny
+1  Gandalf

27 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
74 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

+1 Granny
-1  Gandalf

28 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
73 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny
-1  Gandalf

29 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
72 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1  Gandalf

30 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
71 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

31 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
70 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny
+1  Gandalf

30 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
71 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

-1 Granny
+1  Gandalf

29 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
72 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny
-1  Gandalf

30 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
71 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny
-1  Gandalf

31 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
70 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

30 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
71 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

29 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
72 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

28 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
73 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

27 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
74 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1  Granny

28 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
73 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1  Granny

29 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
72 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

28 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
73 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

27 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
74 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1  Granny

28 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
73 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

27 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
74 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

26 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
75 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Gandalf

27 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
74 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

26 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
75 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

25 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
76 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

24 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
77 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

23 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
78 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

22 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
79 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)

Granny shall not pass? Too soon?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1  Granny

23 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
78 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)

Granny aten't dead yet.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

22 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
79 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

21 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
80 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 Granny Weatherwax
-1 Gandalf

22 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
79 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

21 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
80 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)

This is a tough fight. Think Gandalf has died as the Gray and come back as the White yet? 

And, yes, I will continue to make reckless and not-very-funny Gandalf jokes to my heart's content so long as this battle persists. Here comes Granny Weatherwax! Run, you fools, run!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Granny Weatherwax

20 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
79 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1  Gandalf
-1  Granny Weatherwax

19 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
82 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)

Note:  Brendon - you voted plus for Gandalf, minus for Granny, but took away from botj.  My totals  reflect the vote as cast, rather than the incorrect Gandalf total.  If this is wrong, both will have to be corrected.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Granny's using her Headology on Brendan

-1  Gandalf
+1  Granny Weatherwax

20  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
81  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandy
-1 Granny

19  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
82  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

20  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
81  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

19  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
82  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

18  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
83  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

17  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
84  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

18  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
83  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

17  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
84  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

18  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
83  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

17  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
84  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

16  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
85  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
- Gandalf

17  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
84  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

16  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
85  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

15  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
86  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

14  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
87  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

15  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
86  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

14  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
87  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

13  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
88 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny  Whew!!

12  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
89 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

13  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
88 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Where are my other Granny fans!?!

Are these two the oldest from the original list?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny  Whew!!

12  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
89 Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny  

11  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
90  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny  

10  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
91  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

11  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
90  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

10  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
91  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

9  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
92  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

8  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
93  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

7  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
94  Gandalf (from The Lord of the Rings)


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

8 Granny Weatherwas (from the Discworld)
93 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

I gotta step up for Granny. She's the common man's magic chucker, as opposed to that elitist Gandalf who hobnobs with elves and kings and the like.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

  9 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
92 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

+1 Granny 
-1 Gandalf 

10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
91 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings) 

Finally finished driving grandkids, eating, and packing.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

11 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
90 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
91 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

9 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
92 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1  Granny

10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
91 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1  Granny

11 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
90 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf 
+1 Granny 
12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
89 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

11 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
90 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1  Granny

12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
89 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1  Granny

13 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
88 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
89 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1  Granny

11 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
90 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf 
+1 Granny 

12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
89 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

-1 Gandalf 
+1 Granny 

13 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
88 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf 
-1 Granny 

12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
89 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

11 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
90 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Sir Ian McKellan
+1 Granny

12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
89 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Esme

12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
88 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

11 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
89 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
90 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

And somehow we are back at 100............. Cue Twilight Zone music.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf 
+1 Esme 

11 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
89 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> And somehow we are back at 100............. Cue Twilight Zone music.


Scheherazade took the point from Gandalf but did not give the point to Granny --- On purpose? She cast the vote for Esme.

Edited to add: And just to add to the confusion, Annalog has counted a vote for Esme as a point for Granny.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Scheherazade took one from Gandalf but did not add one to Granny.

Battery on K2 drops fairly quickly when posting.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Esme Weatherwax is Granny.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Doh, it's early/late... not sure which counts when I haven't been to sleep yet.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

No less confusing than Sir Ian McKellan for Gandalf.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Scheherazade:  If you meant your vote to count for Granny, I'm certainly willing to accept that the official tally should now read:

12 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
89 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

NOTE:  This is not a vote!  I will take my turn when it comes up.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

11 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
90 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
91 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

09 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
92 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf 
+1 Granny 
10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld) 
91 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

Corrected. Posting from K2 is not fun.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

9 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
94 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

08 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
93 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

Numbers corrected for Annalog's error of adding to Gandalf instead of subtracting from.

Edited to clarify:  Geoff's points for Gandalf should therefore only have been 92.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for fixing PiedTyper.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

cool.
thanks for fixing it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

09 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
92 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

10 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
91 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

09 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
92 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

08 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
93 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

07 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
94 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

06 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
95 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

What's the elven word for beating up an old lady?


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

07 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
94 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

Not looking good...


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

06 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
95 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

07 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
94 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

How could you not vote for that face? Headology is much more powerful than any glowy staff magic.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

08 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
93 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What I don't understand is why there are 101 points. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

07 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
94 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

06 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
95 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

Note:  Assumes geoffthomas' totals were his intended vote, rather than the opposite +/- he posted on top.  If I'm wrong, let me know.

Wonder if we are getting so excited (or so tired?) that we can no longer pay attention to the detail.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

oops.
I really am getting bad with the thumbs.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

07 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
94 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

I want Maggie Smith to play granny in any upcoming movie


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> oops.
> I really am getting bad with the thumbs.


Yea, so am I. But did I guess correctly? (I hope, I hope! )


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-Gandalf

08 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
93 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> -1 Gandalf
> +1 Granny
> 
> 07 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
> ...


Looks like great typecasting to me, Geoffrey. She's a great actress.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What I don't understand is why there are 101 points. . . . . . . . . .


Ann: There was an arithmetic error way back in the beginning, uncaught at the time, on a competitor who has since been eliminated. Can't take points away from him, unfair to try to figure out which of the two remaining should pay for the misdeed. So we're just trying (with no little difficulty) to keep the math straight now, with points totaling 101.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

07 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
94 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

06 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
95 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Voting for Granny on the grounds of her succinct way with words.

Gandalf: "I have not passed through fire and death to bandy crooked words with a serving-man till the lightning falls."
Granny: "I can't be having with this."

Gandalf: "The darkness took me, and I strayed out of thought and time, and I wandered far on roads that I will not tell. Naked I was sent back-for a brief time, until my task was done.  And naked I lay upon the mountain-top. I tarried there in the ageless time of that land where days bring healing not decay.  Healing I found, and I was clothed in white."

Granny: "I Aten't Dead." 


+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

07 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
94 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

08 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
93 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

Some more Granny witticisms... she's entirely more quotable than Gandalf!

"Don't hold with schools. They gets in the way of education."
"Things that try to look like things often do look more like things than things. Well-known fact."

There's apparently a push for Angelina Jolie as Granny Weatherwax... please don't let it happen Pterry!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

07 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
94 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

06 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
95 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

05 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
96 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

06 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
95 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

05 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
96 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

04 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
97 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

03 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
98 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

04 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
97 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

03 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
98 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

02 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
99 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

BTackitt:  I enjoy your new pumpkin immensely.  Thanks for the continuing holiday artistry.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

03 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
98 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, this one's cute, but I liked the last one better... Psychotic jackolanterns just strike me as funny.

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

02 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
99 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

03 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
98 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

02 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
99 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

ONE  Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
ONE HUNDRED Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

02 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
99 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

-1 Gandalf
+1 Granny

03 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
98 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Gandalf
-1 Granny

02 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
99 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

03 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
98 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

04 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
97 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

05 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
96 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

06 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
97 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

05 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
96 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

cara you added one to each totals.
So I have corrected it in my total.
I know how easy it is to do that - I have done it at least three times.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Granny (man I really thought she'd be gone while I slept.. everyone else got voted off then.)
+1 Gandalf

04 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
97 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

-1 Granny 
+1 Gandalf

03 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
98 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> -1 Granny (man I really thought she'd be gone while I slept.. everyone else got voted off then.)


No, BTackitt. I kept looking for you when Valmore got her down to ONE (too soon for me to vote again) because I had noticed that the forces of Granny tended to rally in the wee small hours. But alas, you had gone to bed.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

04 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
97 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)

The old girl still has some life in her.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

03 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
98 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf

04 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
97 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

03 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
98 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

02 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
99 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

001 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
100 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 Granny
-1 Gandalf
  
  2 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
99 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

001 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
100 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

-1 Granny
+1 Gandalf

000 Granny Weatherwax (from the Discworld)
101 Gandalf (from Lord of the Rings


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well it does look like Gandalf is the "winner".
But it sure was painful getting here.

Fun though.

Should do this (or a variant) sometime again.

Just sayin......


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Way to go, geoffthomas!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It took 25 pages and over 600 posts, though.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

intinst said:


> It took 25 pages and over 600 posts, though.


Just think how much more pages and fun we might have had if we had not cooperated to "kill off" a bunch of the other magic-wielders.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Just think how much more pages and fun we might have had if we had not cooperated to "kill off" a bunch of the other magic-wielders.


WHAT??!! you CHEATED?? OMG False results!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well actually I defended Allanon (I think all by myself).
And Pug (without much help - snif).

but I did give in to the feeding frenzy on a couple of the others.

Just sayin.....


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I enjoyed playing. Gandalf's victory was a bit predictable, but he is a genuinely awesome wizard. I'd definitely do this again, but I wouldn't want to vote on another wizard list. Maybe thieves next time? Sneakiest thieves? I dunno.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

This was an awesome game. Thank you!  Helluvalottafun!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Darn Granny didn't win.
haha Gandalf is a freat winner though, no shame in losing to him.

Great game, should play again sometime!!!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

This was fun! Thanks, everyone.

I've a feeling that Granny is too secure in her own knowledge of who's the best to do more than sniff disapprovingly at the results.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

caracara said:


> Darn Granny didn't win.
> haha Gandalf is a freat winner though, no shame in losing to him.
> 
> Great game, should play again sometime!!!


Next time a fun list of 20 or so things come up ....


----------

